# DIY SOG ?



## vicdicdoc

As anyone who knows me - I'm too mean to lay out money on some things - this includes £80 odd quid on a SOG . . from what I could see from the display model at the show, the only part I'd need to purchase from them is the elbow shaped connector [to replace the over pressure valve], the fan I can source from Maplins [12v 0.35amp] PC fan, a length of plastic tube, a micro switch and a piece of charcoal filter matting . . . Has anyone else tackled this ? it can't be rocket science [unless I either wire it to blow rather than suck fumes out or short circuit straight onto the toilet seat :badairday: :shockingzap:


----------



## spykal

Hi Vic

Take a look HERE <<< at the Pongo system :lol:

The website home page is Here <<

Mike


----------



## gaspode

I must admit to having similar thoughts myself Vic. It seems an awful lot of cash for a few bits of plastic and a chap fan. Let us know if you try it, we'll be interested to know the outcome.

BTW: If you manage to create a reverse flow or an electric seat we'd like some pictures of the test run (censored for those with weak stomachs of course). :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

gaspode said:


> Let us know if you try it, we'll be interested to know the outcome.
> 
> B:


OMG.that doesn't bear thinking about!! 8O


----------



## 92180

No I don't suppose it would be a bother to get the bits and make it up. But for £80 you cannot be that hard up or do you just need a challenge.


----------



## peejay

Vic;

Theres another diy one >here< from Steve, a chap that used to post on here many moons ago.

pete


----------



## Fatalhud

Don't forget to make sure the fan is explosion proof
theres methane in there and i wouldn't like to see the after effects of a blow back
could result in a back crack and sack


----------



## gromett

My SOG has just arrived and I will be fitting it over the next day or two.

It comes with lots of bits pre-made and measured up.
The outside plate that holds the Carbon filter would be a pain to make yourself. Then there is all the pre-made bracketry for the microswitch.
Plus other bits and pieces. I am guessing by the time you are done the increase in time taken would make the SOG prices more than worth while.

Karl


----------



## 97993

If Vics got anything its Time :lol: 
I have an old desk fan you can have Vic what about the worlds first 240Volt SUPER S*G
Geo


----------



## 88870

I am going to follow this with a great deal of interest. It sounds like it is going to be a hoot :lol: 

Good luck with venting your bog Vic, we do require a blow by blow account


----------



## maddie

Hi gromett 
let us know how long to fit? please
terry


----------



## 97993

> we do require a blow by blow account


Liegh I think you mean a suck by suck account dont you :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## gromett

maddie said:


> Hi gromett
> let us know how long to fit? please
> terry


Last one took 2 hours. This one I am guessing will be quicker as I have the right tools and know what I am doing this time lol.

Quick hint. On Hymers the blue and brown wires are reverse polarity to what you would expect. This results in a blow not a suck on the SOG. To test for this roll up a bit of newpaper and light the end. blow it out so it is smouldering and hold over the toilet with trap open. If you see the smoke going down the pan it is correct 

Karl


----------



## Sagedog

I have been having the usual thoughts as I am out of the appropriate 'Blue or [email protected] liquid and the simple maths are that a bottle of liquid is roughly £8 and at the stated dose will do 10 normal cycles......

So do I invest in a SOG and reap the savings from the 100th empty??

 Hope my maths are correct  

My wife is really against the thought though but I do realise it would just mean we could empty anywhere (correctly of course) ie when wild camping etc!

Any bad experiences out there - sorry for hoodwinking the post Vic if you want a hand drop me a PM. :wink: :wink:


----------



## spykal

gromett said:


> The outside plate that holds the Carbon filter would be a pain to make yourself.


IMHO the carbon filter does not seem to do much of a job of removing any smells escaping into the atmosphere ( and the next pitch :lol: ) Try standing next to one with the fan on, when the cassette has a good brew in it and you will see, or rather smell :? , just what I mean :lol: ... my attention was brought to this little known fact while visiting a guy who was proudly displaying his new safari room to us...little known to him wifey was in the loo... god did that safari room smell agricultural 8O .... you have guessed ...yes he had not realised that his SOG blew out into the safari room... the Truma did too, god knows what would happen when the two vapours met in the middle :badairday:

... I, Like Vic have thought about a DIY cassette vent system but to be honest I do not think that I would have to go to too much trouble to do it. Just an outlet to vent the cassette directly to the outside of the locker may be sufficient ....Our blown air in the van is very powerful and if I switch it onto full speed and have the toilet room blown air vent fully open while using the bog the smell all goes out ...or at least it goes somewhere else :roll:

Anyone with a Sog have any problems when the van is side on to a gale force wind and the cassette flap is opened for use...does the Sog fan cope with the pressure from the storm force wind?

mike


----------



## DABurleigh

No, but the little fan does have limitations:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-144950.html#144950

The mystery to me is why the tube to the fan never has even a drop of sloshed liquid in it. The fan is designed to cope with this, but every time I empty it not a drop comes out of the tube.

Dave


----------



## gromett

spykal,
Never had any problems with blow back. However I am guessing with a home brew device without a fan you would have this issue.

The other big advantage to a SOG apart from no costs of fluids and being able to dump more places is that you don't get any smells at all in the toilet area not chemical or "man made".

My new van doesn't have one fitted and the toilet stinks  1 night away without a sog and the first thing I ordered when i got back was a SOG.
I can't live without it now :/

Dave, never seen a drop come out of mine either and I am not a gentle driver :lol: 

Karl


----------



## maddie

Hi all before I decide to make my own(maybe) I need a couple of qs answered 
1 would a charcoal filter from a cooker hood be ok? 
2 smells at the van side- we sit at the side?
this looks a v/simple job!!!
I will take photos etc if and when/don't know if we will have time etc, before we go away
terry
edit 3 will pink fluid have any bearing-squrt a little into loo bowl before use-she like the smell


----------



## vicdicdoc

Went to Maplins today, bought a 12v 0.24amp DC brushless computer fan [£9.99] also an ABS plastic box [to fit fan into]; from my local caravan shop bought 1 metre of ridged plastic pipe [£0.99p] and I'm now in the process of putting it all together . . although I've not found any activated charcoal filter - yet !
after a rummage in my 'junk' box I found 2 different microswitches so I need to play around & see which one is best & where to fix it, the only 'specialist' bit I now need is the elbow tube to replace the Thetford relief valve [£10 from the UK SOG distributor in Torquay].
The MOST difficult thing now is to decide on a name for it;
"SOG" is taken / "Pongo" has been created by someone else . . . 
seeing as my nickname is 'vicdicdoc' how about an open invitation to you all to come up with a name for it ? 
1st suggestion is vicdicdocnonsmellybog :lol: - with a name like that I can't fail to make a million £££
I'll take some photo's during the manufacturing & fitting process for anyone interested BUT there will be NO photo's of its first use [just incase of problems or blow-backs :roll:


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> seeing as my nickname is 'vicdicdoc' how about an open invitation to you all to come up with a name for it ?


How about Nifnoc, Vic?


----------



## Frantone

Vicdicdoc's wiffloc!


----------



## spykal

Vicdicdoc's Bogof ........... Build one , get one free


----------



## vicdicdoc

Job done ! [although not done a jobby - yet] :roll: 
I've posted 8 pic's of the manufacturing process on my website if you want to take a butchers . . . total cost just under £34 :lol: 
I'm thinking that the fan assembly will fit behind the rear bumper and vent from behind the number plate so its all hidden [although there may be some funny looks if steam [or worse] appears from beneath the number plate !
I've only to fit the micro switch in place & connect the two wires
. . . Bobs yur uncle job done.

To add pleasure to today - I just got a cheque for £171 from one of the premium bonds I inherited from my dear old dad who died exactly a year ago . . he must be looking after me :angel:

My website is :- http://www.vicfire.co.uk/


----------



## Fatalhud

Hi vic 
just took a quick shufty at the photo's very impressive
have you considered applying for a job on Blue Peter

I like the idea of venting remotely

Alan H


----------



## DABurleigh

"I just got a cheque for £171 from one of the premium bonds I inherited from my dear old dad"

Vic,

They know the future you know. He's trying to tell you you'll need to buy a commercial SOG .....

Dave


----------



## 97993

Like Vic, Mr Dyson refused to except Hoover had it all sewn up, you never know, just remember your suporters Vic when you hit the Millions :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## vicdicdoc

To yea of little faith - wait till I'm filthy rich . . .Hmm - ok, make that wait till I'm filthy then I'll go out & buy the proper SOG :lol:


----------



## gromett

sorry Vic, but i would still prefer to spend the money  I was hoping that you would get there  

The output box is missing the wind baffle that you get on the original. I am guessing that if the wind blows in the wrong direction your toilet is going to be a little ripe? Plus some other minor issues. 

I am well drunk so ignore me tonight. I am going to take some pictures and post them on this thread of what you get. you may have to wait an hour or so while I do this and for that I apologise but bear with me please.

For a prototype its pretty good thought m8 

Karl


----------



## gromett

Damn, Nice idea but battery flat in Camera. give me an hour or two pls.

Karl


----------



## teemyob

*Prices*

Hello Vidcicdoc and all,

I replied to this on the forum a few weeks ago and had a smug reply or 2.

It seems to me that to buy anything for this section of the leisure industry it comes with a price factor of x4.

In other words, if you want to buy any accessories you tend to look at prices four times above normal retail.

EGs being

Sat Systems
Soggs
Reversing cameros
BBq's
Them Waste hog things

and most everything else.

I think if you look around hardware shops, ebay, wilkinsons or B&Q you will find something the same or that will surfice at a fraction of the cost. Other places to look out are

Maplins, CPC Farnel and RS Components

Branding is another thing to watch often we get vacuumed into Flashy brand names only to find that they do not actually manufacture the products but get them in from the far east and BRAND Them

Look around in Europe and you will find prices much cheaper. Dometic rooftop a/c systems @ at least 30% lower prices.

Don't be put off by buying from the continent
I recently bought a Eura Mobil Fiamma bike rack from an German ebay trade seller as it was 25% cheaper than UK. When one of the plastic parts broke on the pro-block 4. They asked me to source the part locally and refunded the cost to my credit card. All within a day or 2.

Prices need to come into line with everyday products. As I HAVE SAID LOOK WHAT YOU CAN BUY FOR £80 !!!

Trev


----------



## gromett

Sorry still drunk but here are the piccies. If this doesn't work I will post again tomorow with them. oh, and they may be a little out of focus :lol:

The box










The kit all layed out (+an ash tray and a router)









The microswitch mounted on aluminium angle with heatshrinked cable etc
The angle has a sticky pad which you just remove and stick with trap open.
when you close the trap the switch activates and the motor goes off (if you connect it right)









your best friend when emptying. The plug for when you take the hose off the tank. also lots of little metal bits that hold stuff together. Make sure you don't drop this down the hole with the main bung  









The backplate. You drill a hole in the bog door. This bit of plastic is stuck to the outside of the door. The niffy air comes out of the hole and through the black stuff, heads south and out a gap at the bottom.









The same bit of plastic (on the left) with the cover which goes over (to the right) the black bit goes in between and you can order more...









This is the motor and the mounting bit which goes on the back of the door and has the hose attached to it. ( pretty neat or what)









Well I hope when I click submit this works cause I am too drunk to do it again tonight. If it doesn't work i am guessing it won't make much sense in which case i do apologise and hope you will be patient with tomorows hangover :roll:

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 2kias

You must have been drunk when you put the photos on. Can't see what is what!!!!


----------



## maddie

Hi hover your mouse on the pics until the boxes appear in left cnr, then click on first box(disc) and save to?-desktop/easy to find-very good clear images and made me more determined to make my own within the next month as i am not going out of my way to sauce parts,or any saving will be lost in time/running about
terry


----------



## gromett

Sorry Vic for putting this in your post. I meant to post this to the other SOG thread. and sorry for the size of the images. My monitor can display these due to the resolution 

I promise not to post again when drunk  

Karl


----------



## Sagedog

*THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS KARL HOW IS THE HEAD????*


----------



## gromett

Hehe, head was fine. Drank a pint of water during the night which sorts out the hangover. Just the rolling stomache to get over now :? 

Karl


----------



## eribiste

*DIY SOG*

This does sound interesting. Is your m/home a turbo diesel? couldn't you plum in the toilet to the turbo wastegate?

John


----------



## maddie

Hi a quick update,my mate the plumber just called and whilst having a coffee I told him of idea and then raided his van!
found that a bath overflow pipe and fitting fits almost perfect/ a BIT OF GLUE, 1 off a bath he's just replaced and a new bit from his spares,every thing else I have just need a suitable cover for the outside and to check computer fan from my mate when he comes or i go to his.
cost so far a cup of coffee and five mins checking size/ ten mins for him to stop mumbling about cost of a bottle of blue stuff that lasts all season in his caravan! NO SENSE OF ADVENTURE. But what can I expet from a tugger LOL
Terry


----------



## vicdicdoc

Terry,
You just beat me ! . . I rummaged around in my 
[bottomless pit of a shed] and found the self same 
thing [well, nearly] as the SOG cassette adapter 
. . the only difference is (a) very slightl difference in the diameters 
- but with larger flange [so it could be glued to the cassette] 
and more importantly (b) in B&Q they are less than £3 each ! 
[the 'proper one was £10] . . as for the activated charcoal filter
pad [£8.50] I looked in my local 'Comet' shop and found I 
could have bought a large filter pad [enough for a dozen 
replacements] for £14 . . ho hum


----------



## maddie

Hi vicdicdoc I got another flange off my mate that may fit even better and Paul who helped me convert the van is into computers (fixing) has a couple of fans but is also going to maplins in a few days time so may pickup a fan from there.As said I am in no hurry so I am not going to make any special runs to anywhere there-by negitaving any saving,but will pick up while out and about
Thanked Karl for your pics will post mine when I do it.
I only need to find my sheet of carbon stuff for the cooker hood / if the boss is not watching I may nick it from extracter it will be easyier than finding where I put it safe?
thanks all terry


----------



## gromett

Updated picture size you should be able to view them sensibly now (I hope)

Karl


----------



## vicdicdoc

Sucksess !!
We can all have a little dance :wav: . . the 'mark 2' vicdicdocbogoff is finished & I can report that it works perfectly :lol: 
Total cost = £34.50 . . . . a saving of £50 !
(wonder what I can make now ?)

You can see it in all its glory at http://www.vicfire.co.uk/


----------



## gromett

vicdicdoc said:


> You can see it in all its glory at http://www.vicfire.co.uk/


sorry to be pedantic Vic but you can't you have to go to 
http://www.vicfire.zoomshare.com/

Didn't want to mention it before but you keep posting the link :?

Karl


----------



## Scotjimland

Congratulations mate.. well done ! 

:wav:


----------



## maddie

Hi vicdicdoc,just to update again everything ready to install but the boss says we are not touching before hols so it's still with the bloo stuff for now.I got a small roller tray to cut down for my filter housing but it is black and my mate says paint will come off so now got a slim face back box and blanking plate(4 in sq) which looks very neat and the face comes off for replacing the filter! The fan is 3ins sq but mate says they do 1 about 1,1/2in sq do you think this will be big enough? if so I will buy 1.This will be the only expence and a cup of coffee so I think I may buy the fan,then my mates may call again without me raiding their vans :lol: :wink: 
terry


----------



## vicdicdoc

Hi Maddie,
I'd say go for the larger fan, my one is a touch just under 4" . . anything bigger & the suction it produces will suck the skin off your bum :wink: 
For the activated charcoal filter - go to your local 'Comet' store & buy their replacement pack its large enough to cut up and make several replacement filters.
The micro switch I got from Maplins, this one with the long arm allows it to be bent into position so it operates when the cassette blade arm is opened


----------



## maddie

Hi vicdicdoc 
can you tell me 1 / if the fan is left running all the time the cassette is in position only turning off to empty loo? or 2 / does it only run when slide is open to deposit crap? I think it is 1? if so instead of micro swithch I may just wire a on /off switch what Paul favors as he says I am too heavy handed and will break m/switch
terry


----------



## vicdicdoc

You would be better off wiring it via a microswitch so the fan only operates when the slide is opened . . wiring it direct will mean the fan is running day & night ! . . believe me its no problem via a microswitch as it will fit with plenty of space out of sight inside the cassette compartment so it can't be damaged. 
What type of Thetford do you have ? mine is a C200 type and the microswitch is glued using heavyweight double sided sticky tape onto an 'L' shaped bit of plastic by the side of the slide valve mechanism which fits the yellow turn valve on the cassette and the microswitch arm is bent to touch the yellow valve mechanism when the slide is opened . . any problems give me a shout or if you want other or specific pic I'll take it for you


----------



## maddie

Hi vicdicdoc 
having never seen a sog can you explain a little more?
the fan is Not running all the time?
it only runs a few secs whilst i dump the crap?
i have a swivel c 200 type
it is no prob to wire it via micro switch just need to know the above thanks 
terry


----------



## vicdicdoc

Terry,
Have a look at http://www.sog-dahmann.de/Englisch/UntitledFrameset-8.htm

It will show & give you all the info . .
On mine, I have the plastic tubing going to the fan assembly fitted underneath the rear bumper out of the weather rather than cut into the cassette compartment door, it works fine.
It works as follows:-
As soon as you open the slide valve the microswitch operates the fan and [providing you have the fan the 'right way'], it will then produce a suction effect from the cassette sucking downwards & to the outside - no chemicals required and no nasty pongs coming out of the cassette whilst in use - closing the slide valve cuts off the fan. - you do need to purchase the CASSETTE ADAPTER [£10] from the UK suppliers 'Symonspeed Ltd' 01803 214620 as this replaces the pressure relief valve on the cassette and is not easily made due to the fitting lugs.


----------



## maddie

Hi vicdicdoc 
just getting my head around fan not needing to run all the time/ if you look back o this post you will see everything else is ok, i must start to read properly-it's a man thing- :wink: 
terry


----------



## maddie

Hi vicdicdoc, it's now complete and up and running.Did it day before yesterday. Total fitting time 40 mins inc 2 coffees as Paul and myself worked/ argued and modified.Total cot ZERO but did take 3/4 weeks untill all bits were assembled-begged etc, from mates :wink: The overflow pipe was glued to the casstte vent pipe with supperglue so ifit goes t---s up the vent still fits and can go back to blue stuff.will post another pic when i find out howto add more than 3 pics./find my other pics on comp as i have put them somewhere else!!!!
terry


----------



## maddie

hi here are other pics
terry


----------



## ambegayo

*SOG*

Our sog for £80 was worth every penny- when Karl gets his photos of the parts you will see what you get. The other arf fitted ours in just over 2 hours - was well impressed with the instructions and parts AND MOST OF ALL IT WORKS! £80 is a lot of money the older you get, but youngsters wouldn't even contemplate a mobile phone for that money. If you've paid 40-50K for a motorhome, surely you are not going faf around for hours on end shopping for bits and banging them into shape, welding, cutting holes etc to save £46. What about resale?
PS: why is the posting time an hour out, still on winter time? Not a problem.
Wendy


----------



## maddie

Hi Wendy if you read the entire post you will see that I had no intension of going out of my way for even 1 screw,hence asking friends for bits and or buying when I went to the shop for something else.As it turned out I GOT EVERYTHING FOR NOTHING. Not donating any of my time to shop hence 3 to 4 weeks to assemble all bits.As said it other posts it was not worth my time to make a trip to the shops for anything/I may as well buy one like you did for eighty quid ,but the challege was there to see if it could be done as cheap as poss and look professional so as to not detract from value-- which I think we managed-- IN MY OPINION-- for what it is worth. I did not spend 12 weeks of myself's and Pauls time (to bodge anything )converting the van for it to not look anything other than a job well executed and well screwed & glued together.Indeed from reading posts about new vans and there troubles (see Resells ) I am very glad i took this route.(I am not the most patent person and if something is not right after paying my hard earned I am afraid if I was Russel the van would have been returned via the showroom window by now and sod the conciquencies.)
cheers terry


----------



## maddie

Hi Wendy,
PS: why is the posting time an hour out, still on winter time? Not a problem. 
Not got a clue my computer clock says 1602pm?? is it my fault? if so i can live with it but it will bugg me :wink: 
terry


----------



## vicdicdoc

Nice one Terry . . glad you DIY-SOG works ok - what can we 'build' now ???


----------



## maddie

hi vicdicdoc,any ideas on refillable gas?????.where to get valves ???can easy drill and fix into a 13kg cyl ???terry


----------



## vicdicdoc

maddie said:


> hi vicdicdoc,any ideas on refillable gas?????.where to get valves ???can easy drill and fix into a 13kg cyl ???terry


Aaaggh 8O no way . . I'm too young to shuffle off this life by trying to drill into a gas cylinder - I went the easy route and had a 70 litre LPG tank fitted under the chassis


----------



## 100836

vicdicdoc said:


> Went to Maplins today, bought a 12v 0.24amp DC brushless computer fan [£9.99] also an ABS plastic box [to fit fan into]; from my local caravan shop bought 1 metre of ridged plastic pipe [£0.99p] and I'm now in the process of putting it all together . . although I've not found any activated charcoal filter - yet !
> after a rummage in my 'junk' box I found 2 different microswitches so I need to play around & see which one is best & where to fix it, the only 'specialist' bit I now need is the elbow tube to replace the Thetford relief valve [£10 from the UK Sog" is taken / "Pongo" has been created by someone else . . .
> seeing as my nickname is 'vicdicdoc' how about an open invitation to you all to come up with a name for it ?
> 1st suggestion is vicdicdocnonsmellybog :lol: - with a name like that I can't fail to make a million £££
> I'll take some photo's during the manufacturing & fitting process for anyone interested BUT there will be NO photo's of its first use [just incase of problems or blow-backs :roll:


normally those fans can be purchased a bit cheaper than that, if anyone wants one i can send you one for £5 (which includes postage), just drop me a pm


----------



## maddie

hi vicdicdoc send some pretty pics i will weigh it up! but never seen a tank or gaslow bottles so cannot comment as to if i get around to it.Can get my mate or brother to weld me a tank!!!!!!! :wink: :wink: 
terry


----------



## maddie

does anyone know where to get filling vaves etc?
terry


----------

